
AtomNet: A Deep Convolutional Neural Network for Drug Discovery - chrisprobert
http://arxiv.org/abs/1510.02855
======
aheifets
Thanks for the link! I answered some questions about our technique earlier
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9157777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9157777)
), which may help elucidate context.

~~~
webmaven
Is there an open source implementation?

~~~
aheifets
AutoDock Smina is referenced in the paper, and its source is available under
GPLv2:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/smina/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/smina/)

If you're interested in open source for deep learning, there are a number of
toolkits here:
[http://deeplearning.net/software_links/](http://deeplearning.net/software_links/)

